# PECL OCI8 GLIBC version



## overcast (Apr 19, 2010)

Installation of PECL OCI8. Installed the F10 base, but also have compat6 and compat7 installed under /usr/local/lib/compat. Thus the issue with two versions of libc.so.6.

The question is how can I tell PECL to compile with the /compat/linux/usr/lib version instead of the /usr/local/lib/compat? Or maybe I'm looking at the wrong issue?


```
PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/oci8.so' - /usr/local/lib/compat/libc.so.6: version GLIBC_2.1.3 
required by /compat/linux/usr/lib/oracle/10.2.0.3/client/lib/libclntsh.so.10.1 not defined in Unknown on line 0
```


```
ldd /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/oci8.so
/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/oci8.so:
        libclntsh.so.10.1 => /compat/linux/usr/lib/oracle/10.2.0.3/client/lib/libclntsh.so.10.1 (0x28300000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x28091000)
        libnnz10.so => /compat/linux/usr/lib/oracle/10.2.0.3/client/lib/libnnz10.so (0x290e5000)
        libdl.so.2 => /usr/compat/linux/lib/libdl.so.2 (0x281d5000)
        libm.so.6 => /usr/compat/linux/lib/libm.so.6 (0x292eb000)
        libpthread.so.0 => /usr/compat/linux/lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x281da000)
        libnsl.so.1 => /usr/compat/linux/lib/libnsl.so.1 (0x29314000)
        libc.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/compat/libc.so.6 (0x2932e000)
        ld-linux.so.2 (0x29415000)
```


----------



## overcast (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for updating the code tags, I went back to add them, unfortunately editing is not allowed!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 20, 2010)

(yet)


----------



## overcast (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't know if this is any progress BUT, I removed the compat6 and compat7 libraries, rebuilt everything and the error no longer shows up in the logs with about incorrect versions. However httpd core dumps if the oci8.so is loaded into PHP.


```
Apr 27 10:34:13 usrocser07 kernel: pid 50291 (httpd), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
```


```
ldd /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/oci8.so
/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/oci8.so:
        libclntsh.so.10.1 => /compat/linux/usr/lib/oracle/10.2.0.3/client/lib/libclntsh.so.10.1 (0x28300000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x28091000)
        libnnz10.so => /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/oracle/10.2.0.3/client/lib/libnnz10.so (0x290e5000)
        libdl.so.2 => /usr/compat/linux/lib/libdl.so.2 (0x281d5000)
        libm.so.6 => /usr/compat/linux/lib/libm.so.6 (0x292eb000)
        libpthread.so.0 => /usr/compat/linux/lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x281da000)
        libnsl.so.1 => /usr/compat/linux/lib/libnsl.so.1 (0x29314000)
        libc.so.6 => /usr/compat/linux/lib/libc.so.6 (0x2932e000)
        ld-linux.so.2 (0x294a6000)
```


----------

